

New Pricing Plan For Mozy - phamilton
http://mozy.com/home/newplans

======
bjonathan
Wow, I'm a Mozy Customer and I didnt received an email about that... Mozy is
going to be expensive for me for now on...

Do you know other unlimited backup solutions beside Mozy and Carbonite (
www.carbonite.com) ?

~~~
Deadsunrise
I've been using backblaze for a couple of months on my laptop. Works fine and
it has already saved my ass twice.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Is this just a more expensive dropbox?

